# Heavy lift derricks



## J Gunnig (Sep 23, 2008)

I and building model of VERDAGUER 1958 built reefer. It had 10 winches to go with 10 cargo derricks. It also has one 30 ton a heavy lift derrick. Drawing and Lloyds register show no extra winches for topping derrick or lifting cargo. Anyone know how they would have rigged for lifting. Photos show derrick rigged with topping lift and lifting blocks all be it covered in canvas to protect it from the weather. Also what deck support is given to the old style heavy lift derrick? Does it sit on a central ball like a push rod on a diesel engine? I want to get ship as authentic as I can.
John G


----------



## Neil McInnes (Jun 24, 2005)

The purchase and topping lift would be normally run onto the winches under the heel of the Jumbo, and the steam guys run to the after winches at the same hatch through snatch blocks. for heavier jumbos a second set of steam guys may be run to another set of winches at a hatch that was not working cargo, so not to disrupt cargo operations.


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

It was the same old winches with a different purchase and same wire but bigger blocks..slow but safe as I remember J.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

The derrick heal hinge sits on a thrust pad/plate (similar to what takes the weight of the rudder post)


----------



## J Gunnig (Sep 23, 2008)

Thank you all for for information 
J G


----------

